# Nissan Skyline GTR-R32 1994 with T78 Turbo



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

hey guys .. here is the blue R32 from our Q8GTR group for those who asked about its parts and the pics :thumbsup: 

hope you like it


Engine:
Tomei Piston Kit (2700cc) 
Tomei connecting rods 
Balanced Crank Shaft 
JUN Hight lift camshaft 
JUN Cam Sprocket 
Trust T78 Turbo kit 
Trust Fuel Delivery kit 
Trust Oil filter 
Trust radiator 
HKS Intercooler 
HKS piping kit 
HKS Fuel Regulator 
Nismo fuel pump 
Nismo 700cc injectors 
Nismo metal Head gasket 
Nismo Oil Cooler 
Nismo N1 oil pump 
Nismo N1 water pump 
Nismo oil cap 
Z32 airflow meters (x2) 
Saurus garage ECU 
Saurus Exhaust System 
Essential Oil catch tank 
Drivetrain

Trust 6 Speed Racing Transmission (Close ratio) 
OS triple plate clutch

Interior:
Sparco Seats 
Blitz boost controller 
Blitz Turbo timer 
Trust Boost gauge 
Trust exhaust gas temp gauge 
320KM gauge cluster 
Momo Steering wheel 
Willans 4 point seat belts 
AWD Disable switch 

Foot Work :
Bilstein Shocks 
Eibach springs 
Cusco rear strut bar 
Cusco front strut bar 
Cusco pillow tension rods 
Stark 18" wheels 
Brembo Front and Rear Brake system 
HICAS Disable System 

Exterior:
Greddy Front Bumper 
VielSide Side Skirts 
Greddy Rear Skirt 
Carbon Fiber GT Wing 
Carbon Fiber Bonnet 
N1 light 

wheels: Momo Steering wheel

the pics :















































































































so .. any suggestion guys ??


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

really like that, very agressive. great spec too

james.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OUCH!!! That is a monster, bet that screamer pipe is loud.



> Exterior:
> Greddy Front Bumper
> VielSide Side Skirts
> Greddy Rear Skirt
> ...


Don't you mean N1 Light - lol
It looks so mean like that


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Love it!!!! What sort of hp?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

lol .. thanks for passing guys


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Love it!!!! What sort of hp?



we havent tried it on dyno yet .. but i'll keep you guys on news if anything came up


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

hyrev said:


> OUCH!!! That is a monster, bet that screamer pipe is loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol .. a mistake and been edited


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Pure sex on four wheels that is :thumbsup:

One of the best R32's I've seen.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

glad to read that


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've seen this before somewhere, was photo'd along with a Gold R32...about a year ago ?

Looks like a very nice machine, obviously had a lot of cash thrown at it. 

Not a fan of the stand off rear wing but each to their own.

one suggestion...Tell him to give that engine bay a good clean up


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Probably one of the best 32's I've seen..

Great body-kit, and the motor is a killer..

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

^^^^
That car gives me wood


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Is the Carbon Bonnet a Top Secret make?
This and 2 other cars from TopRPM.com are the only R32's I have ever seen with this hood, errr bonnet
I cant for the life of me get a straight response though  
I'm looking for something like
"yes LivingMovie, The hood was sourced directly from top secret, its just not listed on the top secret website anymore, but as far as I know it is still available"

Any reply like that would just make my day. :thumbsup: 
Thanks


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

lol .. first thank you guys for the comments

and livingmovie .. yes mate as fas as i know its Top Secret Bonnet


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

hyrev said:


> OUCH!!! That is a monster, bet that screamer pipe is loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't even look like an N1 light, looks like the standard projector light.

Alex B


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

Alex j B said:


> Doesn't even look like an N1 light, looks like the standard projector light.
> 
> Alex B


it is an N1 light mate


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Standard:










N1:










Alex B


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

look on the right side










isnt it an N1 light ?!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

saw that r32 on toprpm.com about two years ago - still looks great


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

glad to read that


----------



## kanga_agjb (Feb 17, 2007)

Stunning car .. really looks mean

keep up mate


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

They are not N1 lights. Alex j B is correct. The red car above has N1 headlights (or GTS headlights with clips to hold the grille). The light on the intake side of this car is made by a small Japanese company (I forget their name atm) and it simply allows cold air into the intake. Similar to this one:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

PS: Nice car though!


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for that correcting .. and i'll ask its owner to make sure


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I was looking at that same intake headlight on RHDJapan. Been considering getting one. Do they just plug right into the existing wiring, and do they still retain the sidelight/headlight functions, or is it just a headlight.
Any differences in brightness with a standard 32 headlight and that?

https://www.rhdjapan.com/home/products/product_detail.php?int_product_id=2108


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

MarkMcQ said:


> Any differences in brightness with a standard 32 headlight and that?


I should add that I mean in reference to the standard headlight that will remain on the other side.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

MarkMcQ! SECTION! Yes that is the brand. They are more famous for their engine dampers. I would assume it's justa headlight but damn they would be a massive plus for the pod filters for sure.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

looks alot like this one Greddy R32 GT-R - TOPRPM

The car was in Dubai, but now with Saudi plates in Kuwait


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That R32 looks so mean !

Any new pics of Your car r34-4ever?


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

stunning:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
one of the nicest r32 if not skyline ive ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Estimated HP

700+ Horse Power Says on the link on page 2.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

yes guys it is written 700+ HP .. but indeed we havent tried it here in kuwait yet so we dont know its real power .. 

cheers


----------

